# JPA Id mit 1 hochzählen



## lam_tr (27. Aug 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meiner Entity die folgende Notation. Jedes Mal wenn ich die Entity in der Datenbank speicher, möchte ich dass die id nur eins hochgezählt wird. Aktuell mach der ab und zu zufüllig anstatt 16 zum Beispiel 43. Warum? Und wie kann ich dagegen steuern?


```
@Entity

@Table(name = "transaktion")
public class Transaktion implements Serializable {

    /**
     *
     */
    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

    @Id
    @GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.IDENTITY)
    @Column(nullable = false, columnDefinition = "BIGINT")
    private Long id;

    @Column(nullable = false)
    private long produktId;

    @Column(nullable = false)
    private int menge;
// getter und setter sind vorhanden
}
```

Viele Grüße
Lam


----------

